# JBL CO2 'O' rings



## CeeJay (4 Jul 2009)

Hi all.
I am currently running the JBL Profi 2 pressurised CO2 system using the JBL regulator/solenoid valve.
I was wondering where you guys source your spare 'O' rings from?
When I checked today, my LFS did not have any in stock.  
Just wondering if anyone knew where I can get spares as I have a sneaking suspicion my bottle is about to run out.
There's loads of 'O' ring suppliers on the web but I don't know the dimensions of the 'O' ring in question and if I take my system apart to check the size, it might not reseal, so I don't want to take that chance.
Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## JamesC (4 Jul 2009)

JBL's customer care is top notch. I emailed them asking where it was it was possible to purchase the o rings. They responded by sending me four o rings free of charge.

Try this email address which I got of their website - info@jbl.de 

James


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Jul 2009)

Chris

If you are desperate - I would have a look in Wickes DIY store or even B&Q. 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## CeeJay (5 Jul 2009)

Hi guys.
Thanks for the replies. 

James C.
That sounds promising.  

Paul (Flyfisherman).
In my experience of working with chemicals and gases when I used to work for Philips, great emphasis was always put on the correct materials used for gaskets/'O' rings. I think  the likes of B&Q and Wickes would only sell the standard rubber ones that are for use with domestic water systems. If my memory serves me correctly, I believe 'O' rings for CO2 should be Nitrile rubber or PTFE. As these 'O' rings are definitely not PTFE I must assume they are Nitrile rubber which you will not buy in B&Q.
That said, standard rubber would work for a while until the CO2 attacks it and then a leak will ensue. So if I'm really stuck I could use these in the short term.
All I would say to anyone using standard H2O rubber 'O' rings is be wary of leaks after a period of time.
Maybe you guys use up your CO2 faster than me which is why you haven't experienced any leaks.  

Once again, thanks for taking time out to reply.

Chris.


----------



## JamesC (5 Jul 2009)

It did take about a week for the o rings to arrive as they were posted from Germany.




			
				chrisr01 said:
			
		

> That said, standard rubber would work for a while until the CO2 attacks it and then a leak will ensue



This is also why it is bad practice to inject CO2 directly into the filter inlet. It may work for a while but the chances are that your rubber seals may become damaged.

James


----------



## jueloo (6 Jul 2009)

Hi Chris
If you've still got your box, check it as mine came with a spare one (which was taped to the cover of the manuel)

Julia


----------



## CeeJay (6 Jul 2009)

Hi Julia.

Thanks for that, but I've already used that one, changing a bottle in haste, and forgot to take the measurements before I used it.   Didn't think I'd have much trouble getting them from my LFS. It seems I was wrong.   
We live and learn.

Chris


----------



## CeeJay (9 Jul 2009)

Hi all
Huge thank you to JamesC. 
I emailed the JBL address you gave me the link to on Sunday evening, but when signing off I craftily put my address in the signature too. Lo and behold, Wednesday morning a huge box dropped through the door with JBL tape all over it. I thought this was a bit OTT for a couple of 'O' rings but when I opened the box there were 4 'O' rings (2 I needed, 2 I didn't) and a whole raft of other goodies too. Included in the box was 9 (yes 9  ) A5 booklets, obviously promotional gumph but some may be worth a read. The titles Included:
Setting up a new aquarium
Clean and Healthy water
Aquarium water
Correct feeding of Aquarium Fish
Cichlids, Good husbandry
Garden pond care
Setting up a terrarium.
Keeping crustacea and shrimps
CO2 fertilisation (although the opening paragraph of text prove they're still plugged into the Matrix big time, Clive would be proud of me for spotting that  )

Also included in the box was: 
a tub of general aquarium fish food
a tub of fish food for Malawi algae eating cichlids
a tub of Spirulina
a bottle of liquid plant ferts (Trace)
and finally a bottle of tap water conditioner

All that and I only asked for an address of an 'O' ring retailer in the UK   
Top marks to JBL's after sales service.   
All this was just in time too. Just checked my bottle and it's now dropped to 50 bar (from 60) so a bottle change is imminent.
Now I've got an original sized  'O' ring I can have a proper measure up and get myself a stash.
So many thanks to JamesC and all that replied, and a big thumbs up to JBL too. 

Chris


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Jul 2009)

Good man! Being unplugged alters your state of conciousness yet you remain irrevocably human. Let me guess; JBL states to use tank water in the dropchecker? That particular pamphlet might have been edited by Sentient Life Form Smith, an agent of The System.

Cheers,


----------



## squiggley (9 Jul 2009)

We use a variety of o-rings at work, If some one knows the size of them then I may be able to acquire some.


----------



## CeeJay (9 Jul 2009)

Hi Clive


			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Let me guess; JBL states to use tank water in the dropchecker?


Not quite, but that's one of the errors in the manual I got with my CO2 kit, but here's the opener, from memory

"Plants compete with algae for food, therefore excess nutrients in the water can cause algae"  
It also states that light can have no effect on algae    

I think in the opening paragraph I spotted 4 errors. Can't remember them all right now but I'll copy it up tonight, so you can have a chuckle.  (it's only about 4 sentences).

Hi squiggley


			
				squiggley said:
			
		

> We use a variety of o-rings at work, If some one knows the size of them then I may be able to acquire some.


I'll have a proper measure up tonight with my vernier and let you know. Just be aware that 'bog standard' rubber ones are no good for CO2, must be Nitrile rubber at minimum. I can get the right sized 'O' rings from where I work but they are all the wrong material.
Thanks

Chris


----------



## JamesC (9 Jul 2009)

That is excellent service from JBL. I use a tiny bit of silicone grease on the o-rings to help prevent them getting damaged when attaching the regulator.

James


----------



## CeeJay (9 Jul 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> I use a tiny bit of silicone grease on the o-rings to help prevent them getting damaged when attaching the regulator.


That is good practice. Another plus of this is that they do not stick to the inside of the nozzle on the FE when dismantling.  
Thanks for link JamesC.  

Chris.


----------



## squiggley (9 Jul 2009)

Nitrile are only one of the many types that we use.  Maybe there's a better alternative.


----------



## CeeJay (9 Jul 2009)

Hi squiggley

I believe Viton can also be used on CO2.
Had a measure up and the 'O' rings have an outside diameter of 12.7mm and the ring itself has a diameter of 2.3mm so it follows that it has a bore of 8.1mm.
I'll have a scoot round the web and see what I can find. I would gladly part with coin if any of my LFS's stocked them.    but none of them are into this planted tank game.
Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## CeeJay (10 Jul 2009)

Oh and I almost forgot, the paragraph from the JBL handbook on CO2 fertilisation.

Quote
Why does CO2 help combat algae?
Plants and algae compete for food in an aquarium. If plants flourish, there is not enough nutrition left for algae and they waste away. CO2 fertilisation encourages plant growth, leaving no chance for algae to grow. Even in aquariums which usually have few plants, for example Lake Malawi Tanganyika aquariums, these few plants should be particularly well nourished to actively combat the growth of algae. By the way, in comparison to the availability of nutrients, light plays a very minor role!
Unquote.

Make of that what you will, but if any newcomer reading (and believing) some of these statements, they would be in for a right royal headache in a planted tank. Trust me, I've had some.
Clearly still plugged in to the Matrix.     
Don't be too harsh on them (Clive), after all, they did send me my 'O' rings   

Chris.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Jul 2009)

Good grief, this is definitely material for the Cartoon Channel.  

You're right though, they know all about O-rings, and that's the important part! Glad you got top rate service.  

Cheers,


----------

